# Press the report button, I dare you...



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

It seem Stuart Hall is going to host another show called "It's a Knob out" it seem all our childhood stars are being.. Er .. Unsavoury..







... In a Brian Conly voice "It's a puppet".. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Do it yourself Ray. You know it makes sense :wink: :lol: 

Dick


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

childhood "stars" no not really were they.You don't need reporting just rejecting. :wink: :wink: but never dare me again.

cabby


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> It seem Stuart Hall is going to host another show called "It's a Knob out" it seem all our childhood stars are being.. Er .. Unsavoury..
> 
> ray.


Well, you dared me so I did. :wink:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The bigger the elephant, the bigger the balls(-up).


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> It seem Stuart Hall ...
> ray.


I have shamelessly stolen this and put it up (oooh errr) as my Facebook status.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Are you suggesting Kermit was abused, or was the abuser?

Since he started his career in 1955 that will sure take some investigating. There must be a lot of DNA in there by now 

Does this undermine all Miss Piggy's charity work? Who really knew what was going on? I reckon it was the chef.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

grizzlyj said:


> Are you suggesting Kermit was abused, *or was the abuser?*
> .


That reminds me of an old joke - "Whats green and smells of pork" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

OK split Ray, did you manage to solicit a button press?

Dick


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> OK split Ray, did you manage to solicit a button press?
> 
> Dick


Hi.

Who knows?... Nahh. :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Anyway, Stuart Hall needs to get the best Public Relations man he can to help clear his name. I wonder how busy Max Cliiford is? :roll:

ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh Yes, 'the' button was pressed. :lol: It still shows, white, red exclamation mark.

tony


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks Tony is that the one next to "quote" I'd never noticed it before. Must look out for it :lol: Has nuke put a tally of them on our profiles somewhere?

Dick


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

If so I think he's run out of space on mine.

tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

My finger has hoovered :lol: :lol: :lol:

going to bed now to resist the temptation

does it really show???

might have to press it to find out 8O 8O

Aldra


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I've only pressed it once and that was not on a post. It was on a pm from hobbyfan designed to intimidate me from posting against him in the future. You can imagine what my reaction was in "the future".

You know I miss him :lol: 

Dick


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I've pressed it a few times to alert hq that something was in the wrong forum, never used it to report a person. (as far as I can remember)

tony


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Dick

Mentioning *hobbyfan* is worse than using the *ga** word :arrow:

Ewch 'nol yn dy blwch!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Oh Yes, 'the' button was pressed. :lol: It still shows, white, red exclamation mark.
> 
> tony


he He :lol: I bow to your superior knowledge.. practise makes perfect :wink:

ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

pippin said:


> Dick
> 
> Mentioning *hobbyfan* is worse than using the *ga** word :arrow:
> 
> Ewch 'nol yn dy blwch!


OES SIR!!!

Dick


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I thought this apt...










:lol: :lol:


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Love the frog toon


and what's wrong with Hobby owners!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ok Ok
Don't go there

Please I will be mentally scarred
and no doubt feel greatly got at.
I will then nee d to take it to court.
Or report it to admin 

But
You can buy me off by posting another Miss piggy joke
love em


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Kev1 said:


> You can buy me off by posting another Miss piggy joke
> love em


Me...? :lol:


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Please
pretty please


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

